

Jury Invalidates One of EFF's 'Most Wanted' Patents - bcl
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/08/jury-invalidates-one-effs-most-wanted-patents

======
jamesbritt
Also here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1628905>

